# Building trapping feral pigeons - need help!



## bakadko (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi all,
Some of you might remember our pigeon from this thread http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/si...-need-help-41903.html?highlight=yellow+growth

This pigeon has been coming to our terrace everyday for the last 6-9months, however for the last 2 days we had seen no sign of her.

My wife and I decided to take a walk around around our building because we were worried she may have injured herself again. What we found was quite a shock... The building management had set a trap inside the carpark and our pigeon was stuck inside it!

The good news is that we were able to negotiate with the building manager to release the bird into our care. However, now we have no idea what to do with her. 

If we realease her then I am sure she will go back to where she lived and eventually get trapped again. The building manager said that they are encouraged by the Heritage Foundation of Victoria, Australia to poison them (our building is old). I am worried that they might start using poison - legal or not.

What should we do with this bird? We desperately need help!


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

release her... or keep her.. take her in


----------



## bakadko (Dec 20, 2009)

Does anyone have any constructive advice? We really need some help.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

For right now you need to hold on to this pigeon and keep him/her safe and cared for. We need to find a home for this bird. We do have a few Australian members here, and I know there is a well respected pigeon fancier and his daughter in Australia who may be able to point us in the right direction for finding a home, but their family name escapes me right now. I'll think of it and post back. Meanwhile, you can try contacting WIRES (http://www.wires.org.au/) and any other Aussie wildlife rescues and see if they have any resources for feral pigeons. Thank you so much for caring about this pigeon.

Terry


----------



## bakadko (Dec 20, 2009)

Terry, thanks for the advice. The pigeon is safe and well with us.

With regards to contacting Aussie wildlife authorities, I will give it a try but unfortunately I know from past experience that most of them view pigeons as a pest and don't really care.

Some additional information, the pigeon also has partner and a 1 month old squab that is living in their nest. They are now both in danger of being trapped and killed. I am going to try and trap and save them myself before the building manager can get to them.

My wife is also going to send an email to the building manager to plead with them to stop. Does anyone have any information on Australian law with regards to trapping and killing pigeons?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

bakadko said:


> Does anyone have any information on Australian law with regards to trapping and killing pigeons?


That's partly why it's important for me to come up with this family name .. he is a well known pigeon fancier in Australia and worked with some government entities to do a study .. he is a nice guy and not anti-feral. Still working on coming up with the name .. sorry .. 

I'll try to find you some info on your laws but know that I won't get to that tonight.

Good on you for knowing that you need to get the other pigeon family members and keep them safe. 

Please keep us posted, and I will post back as soon as my "senility" has passed and I've come up with the name and contact info.

Terry


----------



## Pigeotoe's (Jan 7, 2010)

bakadko said:


> Hi all,
> Some of you might remember our pigeon from this thread http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/si...-need-help-41903.html?highlight=yellow+growth
> 
> This pigeon has been coming to our terrace everyday for the last 6-9months, however for the last 2 days we had seen no sign of her.
> ...


catch a fledgling thrown out of a nest. Feed it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

bakadko, thanks for caring for this pigeon and it's family. I wish you luck in catching the other two. Please hold onto them until Terry can come up with the info, as I'm sure it'll come to her. You are good people to take this on yourselves. Please keep us posted. Good luck!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*It's Leo Turley!*

That's the name .. you can Google him and find hundreds of references that include his e-mail address. Perhaps if you e-mail him he can point you to some help in finding a home for the pigeons you are helping.

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> That's the name .. you can Google him and find hundreds of references that include his e-mail address. Perhaps if you e-mail him he can point you to some help in finding a home for the pigeons you are helping.
> 
> Terry


I knew you could do it Terry! 
Funny how when you're trying so hard to remember it eludes you, but when you just stop trying, it comes to you. LOL.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Jay3 said:


> I knew you could do it Terry!
> Funny how when you're trying so hard to remember it eludes you, but when you just stop trying, it comes to you. LOL.


Do a search on Leo Turley here on Pigeon Talk .. there are only a few threads, but they are quite interesting and informative. Yes, the name came to me today as I pulled up to the curb to make my rounds at the duck pond .. go figure ..

Terry


----------



## bakadko (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks very much Terry. 

Unfortunately the only email address that I found online for Leo bounced-back [email protected]

I have spent the past hour trying to track down another address but no luck so far. I will keep looking, but if someone knows his current email address please let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

Perhaps it should be [email protected]


----------



## bakadko (Dec 20, 2009)

nope, no luck with that address either.

If anyone knows how to contact Leo please let me know as soon as possible.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## bakadko (Dec 20, 2009)

Still having no luck with finding Leo's email address. If anyone can help please let me know asap.

I was just wondering, is there anyway I make these pigeons make a new nest on my balcony?

I certainly have the space for it. One problem is that we can't physically move the their current nest because it is way too high to reach. 

If there is anyway I can encourage them to make a new nest on my balcony can someone please advise? I know this may be a silly question, however we are getting desperate...


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Leo Turley*

I do believe that Leo writes for the Australian racing Pigeon Journel and you might try the editor, not sure but I think this link may help http://www.pigeonjournal.com/component/option,com_contact/Itemid,3/


----------



## bakadko (Dec 20, 2009)

Just tried emailing the Australian Pigeon Racing Journal thought their online form. thanks for that. Hopefully that will put me in contact with Leo.

I have also written to the RSPCA this morning to get their position.

I don't understand why the world is so hostile to pigeons


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/legis/qld/consol_act/acapa2001229/s42.html

Dunno if that applies to you, but I'm pretty sure pigeons are considered pests.
I wish you and your pigeons good luck. I hope something can be done...


----------



## dane_c1987 (Apr 29, 2010)

How high is the nest exactly? Is it an absolute impossibility to reach? I don't think they'll attempt to build another one in a specific area, maybe if you can find a fairly high ladder (but use caution of course) to take the nest and move it to an area of your choosing?

I can't believe the management trapped the poor thing, what were they planning to do with it exactly I wonder?


----------



## dane_c1987 (Apr 29, 2010)

I seem to recall seeing cages for catching birds here I think, although marketed as pest control surely they can only be used for catching birds for other means (pets, racing pigeons etc.) as I can't see anyone going to such extreme measures to catch one bird and then kill it because it's a 'pest'. Hmm.


----------



## dane_c1987 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hmm well I suppose it's better that than killing the bird. Luckily though I'm not faced with this dilemma I was just curious as to the workings of a humane bird cage.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

dane_c1987 said:


> How high is the nest exactly? Is it an absolute impossibility to reach? I don't think they'll attempt to build another one in a specific area, maybe if you can find a fairly high ladder (but use caution of course) to take the nest and move it to an area of your choosing?
> 
> I can't believe the management trapped the poor thing, what were they planning to do with it exactly I wonder?


If you move the nest, they will probably abandon it, and they probably will keep trying to build where the old one was. They can be stubborn.


----------

